# Why Are Saaz Hops So Popular? Are There Better Alternatives?



## jivesucka (12/2/11)

I've noticed an increase of commercial breweries use of saaz hops. Probably started when Tooheys introduced PILS in 1998. I've been using a lot myself and can't ignore the fact it does wonders for flavour and a wonderful tenacious white fluffy head that refuses to die. But i've really gotta wonder if I would have the same outcome if I used magnum, tettanger or cascade?


----------



## Bribie G (12/2/11)

Try Chinese Saaz.


----------



## MHB (12/2/11)

Since Pilsner Urquell was brought down the mountain in the 1840's its influence has spread to the point where 90% of the beer made in the world descends from it.
The beer was made with one hop - Saaz- so we are talking about the hop that made the beer that changed the way a whole planet drinks.
It's a hell of a good hop with a pedigree like no other, there are plenty of good hops but personally I treat Saaz with the respect due perhaps the most important hop in the history of brewing.

MHB


----------



## manticle (12/2/11)

From your list - only tettnanger would I put on a par with saaz as it's another noble hop that gives lovely smooth bitterness and great flavour (different to saaz though). Cascade is a nice hop but a totally different kettle of fish.

As MHB has intimated, I think the popularity of saaz predates Tooheys pils by a few years.

All hops are different - at the end of the day you find the one/s you like and use them for the job they do. Here and there there are reasonable subs but generally the whole point of different varieties is that they give different characteristics. Diversity makes for interesting beer.


----------



## brett mccluskey (12/2/11)

Whatever you prefer...for me it's Perle :icon_drool2:


----------



## kalbarluke (12/2/11)

Maybe slightly off topic, but speaking of Perle, what sort of beers suit Perle hops? I have some saaz that I was going to put in a wheat beer but I'm wondering what sort of beer I would make that would suit Perle and at what times in the boil.


----------



## Charst (12/2/11)

Just watched a demo at G&G today and the Boys there were making Kolsch with perle




kalbarluke said:


> Maybe slightly off topic, but speaking of Perle, what sort of beers suit Perle hops? I have some saaz that I was going to put in a wheat beer but I'm wondering what sort of beer I would make that would suit Perle and at what times in the boil.


----------



## Charst (12/2/11)

Charst said:


> Just watched a demo at G&G today and the Boys there were making Kolsch with perle



Sorry they were using spalt.

according to Wiki
Perle
German dual-purpose hop. Often used in combination with other hops.Spicy and slightly floral/fruity. Substitutes: Hallertau, Mt. Hood, Liberty. 7 - 9.5%


----------



## jivesucka (15/2/11)

thought i'd try fuggles with my mangrove jacks belgian ale. will post results as soon as it's drinkable.


----------



## Strange Brew (15/2/11)

kalbarluke said:


> Maybe slightly off topic, but speaking of Perle, what sort of beers suit Perle hops? I have some saaz that I was going to put in a wheat beer but I'm wondering what sort of beer I would make that would suit Perle and at what times in the boil.



I've seen a few recipies (which have come from reputable sources like John Palmer) that use Perle as a bittering hop in Pilsners due to the higher AA and used Saaz as the aroma hops. I got some Saaz which were 3.2% AA so would have needed a bucket full to get the bitterness I wanted in my pilsner. Ended up using Perle for bittering and turned out ok.


----------



## petesbrew (15/2/11)

Jivesucka, heres a chart that's helped me out a lot.
Dunno where I got it from originally but it'll give you a good guide for flavours & possible substitutions.

View attachment Hops_Substitution_Chart.doc


----------



## Bribie G (15/2/11)

Craftbrewer's hops page is a little encyclopaedia in its own right, I always check up there when I'm considering using a particular combination of hops.


----------



## bystander (16/2/11)

I can't taste the saaz in a Tooheys Pils, and even budvar and urquell are light on for my saaz addiction. I'm liking boosting a Coopers pilsner can with saaz pellets and brewing it up with half a cerveza can (I run 2 barrels and use kits for added fermentables, like 2/3 of a toucan). I've almost cured my cascade addiction, but it took a *lot* of light hoppy, fruity ales.


----------



## MitchDudarko (17/2/11)

Nothing will cure my cascade addiction. Nothing.


----------



## Sinfathisar (20/2/11)

petesbrew said:


> Jivesucka, heres a chart that's helped me out a lot.
> Dunno where I got it from originally but it'll give you a good guide for flavours & possible substitutions.
> 
> View attachment 44059




That's an excellent resource - only one question ... I don't see a cerveza style on there, I used Saaz in mine and it is a little too hoppy for me, would a cascade bring it up lighter do you think?


----------



## Bribie G (20/2/11)

"Cerveza" is Spanish for Beer* and there really isn't a style as such - it's usually applied to Corona / Sol style Mexican beers because the Corona label states "La Cerveza la mas fina" excuse my Spanish - and the use of the Cerveza word can be used by the kit makers and home brewers without infringing copyrights . These beers are made with a shedload of adjuncts such as rice or corn, and only one hop addition - no aroma addition.

For a fairly authentic Cerveza you can use the same hop that they use - Galena - one addition only, and bittered to about 18 IBU, but no Saaz for this style. 

* In Classical Spanish "c" is pronounced "th" and I always felt like a pr**k fronting up to bars when I was in Spain "Oona thervayza por favor" and do you like my pink handbag :blink:

:icon_offtopic: Edit: if you are going to make another Cerveza and have a couple of stockpots handy, try pimping up a kit with some base malt, maize (use polenta or flaked maize) and Galena, all available in Brisbane from our sponsor:

PIMPING A KIT

Written a bit tongue in cheek as it's on an all grain forum, but makes a nice beer.


----------



## Sinfathisar (20/2/11)

BribieG said:


> "Cerveza" is Spanish for Beer* and there really isn't a style as such - it's usually applied to Corona / Sol style Mexican beers because the Corona label states "La Cerveza la mas fina" excuse my Spanish - and the use of the Cerveza word can be used by the kit makers and home brewers without infringing copyrights . These beers are made with a shedload of adjuncts such as rice or corn, and only one hop addition - no aroma addition.
> 
> For a fairly authentic Cerveza you can use the same hop that they use - Galena - one addition only, and bittered to about 18 IBU, but no Saaz for this style.
> 
> * In Classical Spanish "c" is pronounced "th" and I always felt like a pr**k fronting up to bars when I was in Spain "Oona thervayza por favor" and do you like my pink handbag :blink:




oh but your accent is soooo sexy  
I wonder why the recipe I used had saaz then :unsure: ah well it is perfectly drinkable just not perfect :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (20/2/11)

:lol: :lol: 


note edit to my post. :icon_cheers:


----------

